

JQuery UI 1.8 Final Released - Brentley_11
http://blog.jqueryui.com/2010/03/jquery-ui-18/

======
timmorgan
And it's already on the Google CDN.
<http://code.google.com/apis/ajaxlibs/documentation/#jqueryUI>

Curious, does the Google CDN version contain all widgets, effects, and themes?
Or what?

~~~
Brentley_11
No themes but the widgets and effects are there.

~~~
clusterfu_k
themes are definitely up.

    
    
      http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jqueryui/1.8.0/themes/base/jquery-ui.css
    

this will get you the base theme. just replace base with any of the other
theme names.

so for vader:

    
    
      http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jqueryui/1.8.0/themes/vader/jquery-ui.css
    
    

basically:

    
    
      http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jqueryui/1.8.0/themes/#THEMENAME#/jquery-ui.css

~~~
timmorgan
Cool.

So the question (for me) of size/speed comes down to: is it faster/better to
build my own jQuery UI js file with selected components or to use the full
file from Google's CDN?

The former option has the benefit of being smaller, while the latter has the
benefit of being hosted by Google's fast servers and there's a decent
probability the client already has it cached.

~~~
clusterfu_k
when using jquery and other google hosted frameworks, i tend to use them from
google CDN because a lot of the time not only is it faster, but it tends to be
faster for traffic from all over the place. i have a site hosted in hong kong
and most of the traffic is from japan, africa, and south america, so obviously
the performance will differ for different users. but when i use jquery from
google CDN, the performance tends to be similar across users.

------
mahmud
For anyone curious about the quality assurance effort that goes into jQuery
UI, take a look at the history of the new autocomplete widget.

I have been following since it was an standalone plugin, and the author
cleaned up the design and code so much just to qualify for inclusion into UI.
Perfect.

Another high-quality piece of code is jQuery Cycle:
<http://malsup.com/jquery/cycle/>

~~~
taitems
It still (like most of the widgets) only goes 90% of the way and lacks things
like gmail/facebook-style multiple items by comma separation. The worst thing
is that the properties exist (multiple: true) but are not utilised as yet.
Instead when an item is selected you have to dump it in a recipient field.

------
awolf
Looks like they got Autocompletion right.

I've written my own re-usable widget but I'll probably switch to this next
time I need an autocomplete box.

------
andrewdavey
I've updated <http://cdncatalog.com/> to reference 1.8. This includes links to
the themes as well.

------
Silhouette
Alas, this is still a themed UI framework that doesn't style ubiquitous basic
form fields like checkboxes and radio buttons, although they do get points for
adding button support this time and (if I understand the hints on the linked
page properly) planning to add more in future.

Curiously, ExtJS seems to have similar limitations: you can style all kinds of
things, but there doesn't seem to be any support for theming of the most basic
UI controls.

